# [solved] sincronizzare documenti su 2 pc

## triki

Avrei bisogno di sincronizzare alcuni file contenuti in due pc (un fisso e un portatile, entrambi con gentoo 2005.1), in pratica quando torno a casa col portatile vorrei poter aggiornare i file contenuti sul fisso con quelli modificati nella giornata sul portatile.

I due pc si collegano a una rete casalinga con ip assegnato da dhcp dell'hug di fastweb, anche se ho notato che mi viene assegnato sempre lo stesso ip, quindi possiamo considerarli fissi.

Ora vorrei capire prima di tutto che programma usare per passare, anche manualmente, i file da un pc all'altro (samba?) e poi se esiste qualcosa (script, programmi, boh?) per sincronizzare i file.

Mi hanno parlato di rsync ma lo vedo un po' incasinato e non ho ancora trovato una buona guida...

GrazieLast edited by triki on Wed Dec 28, 2005 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

rsync è il migliore IMHO. esegui un aggiornamento con trasferimento dei file più recenti dell'originale e backup di quelli più vecchi. uno dei due pc lo puoi utilizzare come server, oppure eseguire rsync come programma isolato, senza server ne client. in tal caso però devi abilitare anche ssh(credo).

----------

## triki

cioè nella versione "server-client" nel server devo avviare un demone rsync? e posso dal client aggiornare i file sul server o posso solo aggiornare i file sul client guardando quelli del server?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *triki wrote:*   

> cioè nella versione "server-client" nel server devo avviare un demone rsync? e posso dal client aggiornare i file sul server o posso solo aggiornare i file sul client guardando quelli del server?

 

banalmente... 

```
/etc/init.d/rsyncd start
```

per la configurazione del server la documentazione allegata alla distribuzione è ottima, oppure guarda sul sito del produttore.

secondo me, comunque, non è una soluzione ottima, quella di usare il server rsync. piuttosto fallo a mano, no?

----------

## Tiro

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me, comunque, non è una soluzione ottima, quella di usare il server rsync. piuttosto fallo a mano, no?

 

perchè fare le cose a mano quando le puoi automatizzare?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Se rsync non ti basta c'e' questo ottimo software:

UNISON

http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> secondo me, comunque, non è una soluzione ottima, quella di usare il server rsync. piuttosto fallo a mano, no? 
> 
> perchè fare le cose a mano quando le puoi automatizzare?  

 

perché (a meno che non mi sbagli) anche usando il server non automatizzi nulla. semplicemente passi per il protocollo rsync (TCP/783) anziché SSH (TCP/22), ma la sincronizzazione la devi comunque dare a mano.

però ripeto... magari sto dicendo una cazzata...

----------

## triki

allora non sto capendo la differenza fra standalone e server-client, se non sbaglio in entrambi i casi ho un pc che chiede dei file ad un altro, quindi quello al quale vengono chiesti i file deve essere in ascolto e quindi come ha bisogno di un demone.

Dove ho sbagliato?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

se non usi il server, rsync si appoggia a SSH. il minimo indispensabile per poter usare rsync è infatti un server SSH attivo

----------

## Tiro

ah..ok si in effetti per automatizzare _completamente_ tutto credo sia necessario uno scriptino o l'intervento di cron...sorry avevo inteso a mano senza nel vero senso della parola...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non ci si potrebbe inventare una configurazione per fare questo con SMB?

in linea di principio è quello che succede quando si fa il login su un dominio

----------

## triki

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se non usi il server, rsync si appoggia a SSH. il minimo indispensabile per poter usare rsync è infatti un server SSH attivo

 

vediamo se ho capito: senza demone ssh mi farebbe da server, in pratica quello che sta in ascolto

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:chrome:.

[quote="triki"vediamo se ho capito: senza demone ssh mi farebbe da server, in pratica quello che sta in ascolto[/quote]

allora:

hai rsyncd attivo?

si: usi il protocollo rsync:// sulla porta 873/TCP

no: usi il protocollo SSH sulla porta 22/TCP

hai SSHd attivo?

si: vedi sopra

no: ti attacchi  :Very Happy:  e non puoi sincronizzare niente a meno che tu non abbia rsyncd attivo

si tratta semplicemente di due diversi trasporti per lo stesso protocollo

----------

## triki

k praticamente uso due demoni diversi per fare la stessa cosa, a questo punto in base a cosa scelgo l'uno o l'altro? Sicurezza? Praticità?

Già che ci sono, siccome voglio poter sincronizzare in due sensi cioè:

1) aggiornare il fisso in base alle modifiche fatte sul portatile

2) aggiornare il portatile in base alle modifiche fatte sul fisso

devo mettere il demone su entrambi? o rsync mi permette sia di scrivere sul remoto che sul locale?

E nel caso ci siano su entrambi i pc modifiche sui file posso fare un rsync incrociato o prima aggiorno uno e poi aggiorno l'altro?

----------

## .:chrome:.

come ti dicevo si tratta di scegliere tra due livelli di sessione diversi per lo stesso protocollo.

personalmente uso sempre SSH.

secondo me per quello che devi fare tu ssh è più che sufficiente.

----------

## triki

quindi attivo il demone SSHd e uso rsync standalone

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *triki wrote:*   

> quindi attivo il demone SSHd e uso rsync standalone

 

io faccio così, e va più che bene per le mie (e le tue) esigenze

----------

## Luca89

Anche a me pare migliore la strada ssh, il server rsync mi pare più adatto per sincronizzazioni via internet (tipo per l'albero del portage).

----------

## triki

k problema risolto con tanto di scriptino bash perchè sono pigro  :Razz: 

se lo ritenete utile posso postare cosa ho fatto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *triki wrote:*   

> se lo ritenete utile posso postare cosa ho fatto.

 

posta pure, ma mi sa tanto che è la stessa cosa che usiamo tutti: non c'è molta scelta tra le opzioni  :Very Happy: 

```
rsync -av --delete utente@sorgente:directory utente@destinazione:directory
```

----------

## triki

precisamente   :Very Happy: 

----------

## duffimc

Salve a tutti...

sto cercando per la prima volta di sincronizzare 2 cartelle su due pc diversi...

Ho provato ad eseguire questo comando

```
rsync -av --delete /directory ip_destinazione:directory
```

ma come risposta ho:

```
ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.3 port 22: Connection refused

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]

rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(465) [sender=2.6.8]

```

Credo che ci sia bisogno di una qualche configurazione...ma non ho ideaa di dove andare a mettere le mani....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dove devo andare ad agire???

Grazie a tutti raga....  :Smile: 

duffimc

----------

## Onip

sembra che tu nn abbia attivato (configurato?) il demone ssh. Controlla di avere installato openssh e prova a dare 

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

sul pc a cui ti connetti

----------

## duffimc

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sembra che tu nn abbia attivato (configurato?) il demone ssh. Controlla di avere installato openssh e prova a dare 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/sshd start
> ```
> ...

 

...Era proprio questo...  :Very Happy:  ...adesso tutto funziona....  :Very Happy:  ....

Solo una cosa, come posso fare per evitare che ogni volta mi venga chiesta la password???

Grazie ancora;)...

----------

## Onip

questo non lo so proprio, ma credo che di guide là fuori ce ne siano parecchie   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Ciao, continuo qui per chiedere un'informazione.

Da quello che ho capito, stiamo parlando di una sincronizzazione univoca, o - meglio - di un'allineamento dell'insieme B all'insieme A. Ma se volessi sincronizzare in maniera biunivoca, ovvero, cambiare a mio piacimento sia A che B, e sincronizzarli, in modo che quello che è cambiato in A cambi in B, e viceversa ?

Coda

----------

## duffimc

 *Onip wrote:*   

> questo non lo so proprio, ma credo che di guide là fuori ce ne siano parecchie  

 

Sicuramente....infatti gia  mi sono messo alla ricerca....ma se qualcuno nel frattempo mi volesse indirizzare...ne sarei felice...  :Razz:   :Wink:  ....

Posto appena trovo qualcosa...

Grazie infinite... :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Come già segnalato da MonsterMord:

Per una sincronizzazione "a due vie", quindi

```

A <---> B

```

consiglio l'utilizzo di Unison (l'ho provato di sfuggita, però sembra svolgere egregiamente il suo compito)

N.B. è in Portage

```

* net-misc/unison

     Available versions:  2.9.1-r1 2.12.0-r1 2.13.16 ~2.17.1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/

     Description:         Two-way cross-platform file synchronizer

```

----------

## Kernel78

Io unison l'avevo usato con soddisfazione per un bel po' (avevo anche aperto una discussione tempo addietro).

Lo consiglio vivamente per sincronizzazioni bidirezionali.

----------

## bender86

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Sicuramente....infatti gia  mi sono messo alla ricerca....ma se qualcuno nel frattempo mi volesse indirizzare...ne sarei felice... :P  :wink: ....
> 
> Posto appena trovo qualcosa...
> 
> Grazie infinite...;)

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_SSH_without_a_password

----------

## shogun_panda

Salve ragazzi...

Mi scuso se bastava una ricerca più accurata ma io non ho idee...

Allora, vengo al dunque...Ho un PC desktop ed un notebook. Su entrambi ho la stessa (cioè stessi file) directory home.

Ora, siccome lavoro su entrambi (a periodi), avrei bisogno di un modo per sincronizzare le due directory (attenzione, in ENTRAMBE le direzioni).

Grazie mille!

Ciao ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

se non deve essere in tempo reale puoi usare rsync

è fatto apposta per queste cose. comodo e veloce

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ho sentito parlare bene di unison

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da shogun_panda

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ho sentito parlare bene di unison

 

Idem.

----------

